# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Classical music meets hip-hop stardom. Sir Mix-A-Lot has performed with the Seattle Symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

